# Post your best Football shot (American Style)



## wsgroves (Sep 17, 2012)

New poster here and did not see the topic. I used to shoot WVU Football and would love to see some more Football shots from you all if you are able to post them.

Attached is my fav shot of Adam "Pac-Man" Jones.
Shot with a 1D Mark II


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 17, 2012)

Not my best, but.......HE'S IN!


----------



## wsgroves (Sep 18, 2012)

Thats a nice catch bdunbar79 thanks for sharing.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks. I wasn't ready for it and I missed the damn right side of the frame!


----------



## wsgroves (Sep 18, 2012)

Yea I know how that goes. Shooting football is not all fun and games lol.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 18, 2012)

wsgroves said:


> Yea I know how that goes. Shooting football is not all fun and games lol.



I'll have more it's just that the first 2 games I shot were really boring. Then there was a 3 week break until the next home game. Then again, it's Division II


----------



## wsgroves (Sep 19, 2012)

I used to shoot for All-Pro Photography out of Morgantown for WVU. The problem is, WVU got so big Football wise that they started to let more people on the sidelines...alumni and such and they quit giving out Photog field passes. Really stinks!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 19, 2012)

wsgroves said:


> I used to shoot for All-Pro Photography out of Morgantown for WVU. The problem is, WVU got so big Football wise that they started to let more people on the sidelines...alumni and such and they quit giving out Photog field passes. Really stinks!



Oh now that is annoying!


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Oct 8, 2012)

Taken with the Canon Rebel XSi! First time shooting college football(this was from the stands) and here's one fave. Just started shadowing for my school's paper and looking for tips!


----------



## tbadowski (Oct 8, 2012)

High school football game, 30D, w/ 70-200


----------



## @!ex (Oct 8, 2012)

A few shots from the last couple weeks (not sure if they are my best, but they are my most recent good ones).

All shot with 5D mkiii, and either the 14mm 2.8LII or the 70-200 2.8 L I with the 2x mkIII on.

Let me know what you think and any critiques you might have...




Sunset on a season by @!ex, on Flickr




Still Running by @!ex, on Flickr

Got the flyby in this one (check the upper left).




Fly By by @!ex, on Flickr




Dropping the Ball... by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 8, 2012)

Those are great shots Alex. I love your HDR works, share if you have any new ones.


----------



## moonwell (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's a few favorites...


----------



## @!ex (Oct 8, 2012)

moonwell said:


> Here's a few favorites...



Lots of nice angles and captures, but I'm going to be brutally honest here (and I'm not an hdr hater, in fact I am one of it's biggest supporters) but the tonemapping/microcontrast/psudo-HDR look (I'm guessing processed using Topaz Adjust), is so over the top that it is killing these cool images for me. It's like you pushed it to 11, and not in a good way.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Oct 8, 2012)

@!ex said:


> moonwell said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few favorites...
> ...



+1

The images are amazing... but the HDR is over the top


----------



## pierceography (Oct 8, 2012)

@!ex said:


> moonwell said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few favorites...
> ...



The problem, as I've noticed anyway, with HDRing single shot exposures (which I assume these are) where there is a relatively narrow DoF, you wind up processing the bokeh too much. These are pretty nice shots by themselves, but the bokeh just looks... weird.

In these sorts of situations, if I _really_ want to go HDR, I'll do two different tonemapped files. One for the background and one for the subject. Then I'll combine the images in PS and layer masks. I've had better luck here than trying to process the blurred out background in the same manner as the subject.

Just my $0.02.

I do like the second to last shot though. Great angle and the look on the Charger's face is awesome!


----------



## moonwell (Oct 8, 2012)

I appreciate the feedback. The HDRish processing has been dialed back in my more recent images 

Experimenting with some composites...


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's another couple fave shots from my first college game. Taken with the Rebel XSi from the stands. Hence that sad dark blur. Always open for tips!










@!ex I love the vividness of the colors of your photos! Got any post processing tips to share? =D

moonwell: really love the action in your photos but to my eyes, the colors are a tad too bright and oversaturated.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 9, 2012)

AU vs. Lake Erie, really dark field with a 1DX and 400 f/2.8L I IS:


----------



## instaimage (Oct 9, 2012)

Very controversial ending to a high school football game in my area... this pass play set up the drama... gotta love high school sports!


----------



## ScottFielding (Oct 9, 2012)

moonwell said:


>



Great shot!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 9, 2012)

I didn't know they played football on ski slopes


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 9, 2012)

Check out this sick shadow recovery:


----------



## Northstar (Oct 10, 2012)

High School football...night shots.

5d3 and 70-200 2.8ii....all at iso 6400, which is the highest I'll go on the 5D3.


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 25, 2012)

Greets from Poland 




Euro American Challenge by marekjoz, on Flickr




Euro American Challenge by marekjoz, on Flickr




Euro American Challenge by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## flabuck (Jan 12, 2013)

2013 BCS National Championship game with Nick Saban's postgame celebration. Shot with a 5D Mark III at 70mm. Used a 70-200 2.8 USMI with IS. Shot at 5.6 at 1/250 with an ISO of 100.


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

Manchester Titans vs Lancashire Wolverines Junior Squads (Ages 16-18) - here in the UK






Manchester Titans vs Leeds Bobcats - Junior Squads





Manchester Titans vs Gateshead Senators - Junior Squads


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

Manchester Titans vs Sheffield Predators - Seniors


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

Manchester Titans vs Durham County Presidents - Seniors


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

Some British University American Football (BUAFL):

Manchester Metropolitan Eagles vs Bradford Bears




Manchester Met vs Derby Braves


----------



## skyraider81 (Jan 28, 2013)

Here are 2 of my shots from this season. Enjoy the "Big Hit"


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Feb 15, 2013)

skyraider81 said:


> Here are 2 of my shots from this season. Enjoy the "Big Hit"



wow! the big hit... that pic is awesome!


----------



## Northstar (Feb 16, 2013)

skyraider81 said:


> Here are 2 of my shots from this season. Enjoy the "Big Hit"



Skyraider..great shots...especially the big hit...wow.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 17, 2013)

1DX


----------



## glongstaff (Nov 10, 2013)

Cecil Martin running an FBU Clinic for the kids - April 2013


----------



## strangelove (Nov 11, 2013)

Boston high school football, last year...


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 11, 2013)

IMG_5549_2 by tacfoto, on Flickr




REX_5354 by tacfoto, on Flickr




IMG_5950 by tacfoto, on Flickr


----------



## juga (Nov 11, 2013)

Cptn Rigo said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > moonwell said:
> ...



Another +1...killed wonderful shots by over processing.


----------



## rmfagan (Nov 11, 2013)

A few from my coverage of Teddy Bridgewater and Louisville vs UConn this Friday... My second try at covering football. Shot on a 1DX, 5D3, 300L II, 70-200II.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Nov 11, 2013)

Some shots from my high school homecoming game, shot with Canon 5d mkii and 200mm F/2.8 II
















We won the game!


----------



## sun5150 (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Northstar (Nov 18, 2013)

sun5150 said:


>



Excellent shots sun5150!


----------



## charlesbanke (Nov 23, 2013)

here are a few from my highschool season this year


----------



## BJK (Oct 20, 2014)

I can't be the only one to shoot some American Football, can I?




Cobb Finishes a Punt Return by bjkrautk, on Flickr

Plenty more where that came from here.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 20, 2014)

sun5150 said:


>



very nice set!
i would crop this one a bit to get rid of some of the sideline junk


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 21, 2014)

A few online:


----------



## Northstar (Oct 21, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> A few online:



lettherightlensin....absolutely fantastic shots!! Are you a sport shooter?

north


----------



## TAW (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow - Stunning shots LetTheRightLensIn! 

I have only shot American Football a few times. One day I hope to be shooting my son playing - alternatively, maybe he will be dating the cheerleader! Either is ok with me!


----------



## candyman (Oct 21, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> A few online:



Those are some amazing shots. With great expressions!


----------



## MTCWBY (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of shooting youth football. One of my recent favorites. Pure luck to have the name on the ball rotating up.


----------



## cap7ainclu7ch (Nov 6, 2014)

Few of my favorites.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 10, 2014)

cap7ainclu7ch said:


> Few of my favorites.



very nice shots captain! especially the third one of the guy flying through the air!


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Nov 10, 2014)

Pelham Manor Jamboree 2013


----------



## RichM (Nov 10, 2014)

NH High School Playoffs - 40 degrees F, raining, muddy.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 11, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Northstar (Nov 11, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great football shots Tex!


----------



## ChristopherM (Nov 11, 2014)

It would have been a better shot if we actually won the game, but I think it's still pretty cool. 




This is the Oklahoma quarterback Trevor Knight leaping over the Baylor defense.


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2014)

ChristopherM said:


> It would have been a better shot if we actually won the game, but I think it's still pretty cool.
> 
> This is the Oklahoma quarterback Trevor Knight leaping over the Baylor defense.



Great shot Christopher ... And welcome to cr


----------



## ChristopherM (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 11, 2014)

Northstar said:


> lettherightlensin....absolutely fantastic shots!! Are you a sport shooter?
> 
> north



Thanks!

Not exactly. Although all of those were shot for a paper and I was one of the main sports shooters then. I hadn't ever shot sports before that. Unfortunately I haven't shot a real lot since then other than for some surfing.


----------



## mailmanc03 (Mar 29, 2015)

I know this post is old but I was just wondering if anyone could let me know about these couple photos. Likes dislikes advise etc


----------



## mailmanc03 (Apr 1, 2015)

Here are a couple from the Buffalo Bills this past year


----------



## Northstar (Apr 2, 2015)

mailmanc03 said:


> Here are a couple from the Buffalo Bills this past year



Faces and the ball...these are important for sport action shots. The first has neither so for me, it's not an interesting photo.

The second shot is good, I like it, well timed!


----------



## gbsons (Sep 5, 2015)

First post here. hope you enjoy a couple of my photos with the somewhat new 7d mark ii and non is 70-200 2.8


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 12, 2015)

Well, I was finally able to get out to a local high school game and hold the camera up (two rotator cuff surgeries this year). This is my very first attempt at sports shooting. It was extremely dark. All shots with my 70D and Ef 70-200mm IS II USM and sometimes one of my 600EX-RT flashes. Be gentle. I posted all low res.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 12, 2015)

gbsons said:


> First post here. hope you enjoy a couple of my photos with the somewhat new 7d mark ii and non is 70-200 2.8



Nice!


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2015)

gbsons said:


> First post here. hope you enjoy a couple of my photos with the somewhat new 7d mark ii and non is 70-200 2.8



Nice pictures.

Welcome to cr.


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 2, 2015)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



SE9A1341 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 1, 2015)

These are older, but was a fun game to shoot. Not bad for a T1i and 70-200 2.8II.


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice series, wsmith96.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

